# Android TV version number



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Where do I find the Android tv version number in the settings area? HBO max support is asking me.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Under about in the Device preference in the Android TV setting menu. Its 9 btw


----------

